# 65-year-old German mother gives birth to quadruplets, now has 17 kids !!



## bundles

Some of the comments aren't for the faint-hearted, especially those on other reports too !!
Interestingly she did it because her 9yr old daughter wanted a sibling. I feel positively youthful 

http://www.ctvnews.ca/health/65-year-old-german-mother-gives-birth-to-quadruplets-now-has-17-kids-1.2387508

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites

Ooops sorry Cloudy  x


----------



## Blondie71




----------



## duckybun

Bundles I didn't think the comments were actually all that harsh... I was imaging far worse... As blondie says though   ! I hope those babies are ok x


----------



## bundles

Ducky I was reading comments on some of the other news pages  
GG when I saw it I thought woohoo I've got another 15 years   now how can I swing it with OH  
On a serious note, at least they have 13 siblings able to look after them. It is a hard one, I know I agonised at my age  
xx


----------



## bombsh3ll

At first when I heard about this lady I thought give her a break, she might have been trying since she was 25 for all you know.

Then it said she had SEVENTEEN children!! That's beyond greedy, I've heard of animal hoarders but that's surely child hoarding!

B xxx


----------



## kendra-cha

I think this is just so horrible, the poor children!


----------



## miamiamo

I think it is her own life, if she is a responsible person, of course.


----------



## wibble-wobble

Mmm not sure whether 65 is young enough to care for 1 newborn let alone 4


----------



## miamiamo

another 53-year-old lady is pregnant and expecting twins  telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/switzerland/12081475/Billionaire-Swiss-businesswoman-expecting-twins-at-the-age-of-53.html

/links


----------



## Mrs G 0207

My nana had 9 children  (all natural and should have been 10 but lost a twin) her youngest (my dad) was born when she was 43. She is now 92 and still cares for us all. We go every Wednesday and Saturday to see her and she cooks tea for us and fussed over us. I think the comments about this woman's age are uncalled for. My cousin lost her dad when she was 7 and h was just 46. No one knows when there time is up. As long as the children are loved and cared for does age really matter? ?


----------

